# Best Remington 870 Setup for Turkey



## Doughdid

Well this is my first year really getting into turkey hunting. I have a brand new Remington 870 Express with a 28" barrel and no extras. I have replaced the wood stock and fore-end with Remington Realtree Hardwoods Camo replacements. It has a modified choke and that is about it. I am trying to get everyone's opinions on what I should add to my gun to make it great for Turkey season. What chokes? Should I use a scope or sights? What are the must have accessories not just for my gun but for me as well? Any helpful hints and tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jnester

Doughdid said:


> Well this is my first year really getting into turkey hunting. I have a brand new Remington 870 Express with a 28" barrel and no extras. I have replaced the wood stock and fore-end with Remington Realtree Hardwoods Camo replacements. It has a modified choke and that is about it. I am trying to get everyone's opinions on what I should add to my gun to make it great for Turkey season. What chokes? Should I use a scope or sights? What are the must have accessories not just for my gun but for me as well? Any helpful hints and tips would be greatly appreciated.



Hey man i have an 870 supermag with a 23" barell. Indian creek choke .665 and hevi 13 #6 should put u where u want to be. I have truglo sights on mine. oh yeah and maybe a limbsaver slip on recoil pad. Mine kicks like a mule.


----------



## typarker69

I got a 870 express also. I have a kick's .665 choke and tru-glow sights also like (jnester). I also put on the limb saver because I bird hunt with it also and when you get about 1 bird to every five shots (no fault of the gun) your shoulder can get tired.

Good luck and you will like it.


----------



## hawglips

Get you a decent turkey choke in the .670 or so range and you'll have a great shooting turkey gun.  (I wouldn't advise something .660 or tighter with a nice, long barrel like that.)


----------



## Trizey

hawglips said:


> Get you a decent turkey choke in the .670 or so range and you'll have a great shooting turkey gun.  (I wouldn't advise something .660 or tighter with a nice, long barrel like that.)




I agree...both of my 870's shoot really good with Pure Gold chokes at .670


----------



## Hawken2222

I shoot a 870 special purpose mag.  The choke that I found does the best with my gun, is aTRULGO Gobble stopper choke.  I shoot 3 inch Federal flite control #6's.    Good luck.


----------



## Booner Killa

I couldn't agree more with Hawglips. You don't need it much tighter than the .670. I have a 22" barrel in the 870 and I shoot a kicks .660 and it's just how I like it. I can reach out to 50 yds if I need to fairly easy. I love my shooter.


----------



## Al White

I shoot an 870 and use the plain jane full choke.  It's good out to 45 yards, if you want it to shoot further i'd go with an aftermarket choke like a kicks or comp n choke.


----------



## ncturkey

I like Indian Creek .665 chokes in my Remington's. I also have a .670 Pure Gold and Kicks Gobblin Thunder .665


----------



## FLGobstopper

I'm having pretty good results with a Primos Jellyhead tube and Win Xtended Range 3" #6's. But a HS Undertaker tube with Win Hi-velocity 3" #6's will work great for a cheap combo.  My 870 seems to like Winchester shells and #6's. Add a Claw sling and your good to go.


----------



## Doughdid

Thanks for the advice on the chokes! This is really helpful.


----------



## chase870

Put it on paper try a few different chokes and loads if you can. My 870 super mag patters best with a remington extra full turkey choke and a 2 oz load of # 5 shot. took a few trys to get the combination worked out but its worth it


----------



## sman

I went through this last year and spent some cash trying to find the one I wanted.  I ended up getting the XXX full choke that remington makes itself for around $20 bucks.  Gave me exactly what I was looking for.  However I did not try the Indian Creek or Pure Gold.


----------



## hunter63john

I use an undertaker choke and it makes a really good pattern at 40 yards with I think (flight controlled shells)


----------



## swashmore

Undertaker choke and Simmons 2X32 prodiamond scope -  Take your time, put his head in the diamond, slowly squeeze the trigger and he's smoked!


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr

Undertaker Choke .665 and Winchester Extended Range #6's in 3 and a half Magnum. Killed one at 67 paces 2 years ago. That combonation is hard to beat. Also taken birds at 10, 15, 20, 30, 35, and  45 paces as well. Missed at 5. Good Luck, Tim


----------



## FireStrut

*In my 870, I have the Indian Creek Choke, Hevi 13 3.5 inch, 2.25 oz, number five. This combo does a good job.*


----------



## Handgunner

I'm shooting an 870 that's been Gun-Docc'ed up...

26" barrel, Primo's Jellyhead .660 choke, shooting 3.5" Nitro ... in 4x5x7.5... 2.25oz...

It's deadly.


----------



## whitetaco02

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=184375&highlight=

Here are my results from my 870. I did have the barrell polished by Joe Morales from Rhino chokes this year and will see if it made a difference.  You should have seen all the lead that came off the inside of that barrell!


----------



## gobblehunter

Put a snood slinger 10 yds in front of the barell, and it won't matter. Won't need a scope or tight choke. Problem solved!


----------



## Black_Bart

*Remington 870 Super Mag...*

I bought the Indian Creek .665 choke and took their advice with the Hevi-13 3", 2oz, No. 6 shot.  I am blistering the turkey head target out to 65 yards.  I have the Max Gobbler 870 with the Knoxx tactical stock...and the recoil suppression works...no kick to speak of.  Looking forward to March.


----------

